# Mountain Cycling Shoes Size 15



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

Any big guys have good experience with mountain cycling shoes? I wear a size 15 so the LBS doesn't carry my size. I currently have a pair of Diadora's but the toe box is awfully small. I don't have a wide foot, just need a pair of shoes that doesn't crush my toes!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear a 14. I have a pair of Shimano shoes that I like very much but I think they only make up to 14. I also have a pair of Lakes that I love. They make 15's.


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

I have Shimanos currently I really like and have had Lake and Sidi for years. Check some of the major websites or even check amazon you will find what you need. For the money I would say after 18 years racing the Shimanos have been the best bang for the buck and much more comfortable to hike in when off the bike.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...38&ei=cxozU7rULeaksQSS5oDQAw&ved=0CKwBEKYrMAY


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Specialized makes several of their shoes in euro size 48 - 49 which is (14-15). I have a pair of Tahoe's that I wear without the clip attachments. I use them on platform pedals and like them a lot, they have great trail traction as well, for when you have to get off and push....


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

irideiam said:


> Specialized makes several of their shoes in euro size 48 - 49 which is (14-15). I have a pair of Tahoe's that I wear without the clip attachments. I use them on platform pedals and like them a lot, they have great trail traction as well, for when you have to get off and push....


I'm currently wearing a pair of Specialized Tahoes in 49, they're definitely more of a 14 than 15 and slightly cramped in the toe box. ymmv


----------



## Freightlinerbob (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm wearing Specialized Tahoe Sport in a 49, which is like a 14.5 I think. Believe they come in a 50 as well. At any rate, they fit like a D and I find the toe box very roomy. For comparison, running shoes are Brooks Dyad 7 in a 15, just a tad big but toes go right to the end on a 14.


----------



## hendersonse (Jan 30, 2006)

*Size 15 MTB shoes*

I have 2 pairs of 15's from Lake. I think I got them at Performance. One is a standard hiking shoe type with the Shimano cleat and the other one of those vinyl with velcro shoes that look more what you find in your LBS. Both fit great, no cramped toes and have lasted for years. A bit stinky, but still rolling. They come in European sizes, I think it's 50?

I work some deals with Jenson & just found they have a shoe in sizes up to 52. They are Shimano & look pretty good.

http://www.shareasale.com/r.cfm?u=9...wear/Shimano-SH-M088E-Wide-Mountain-SPD-Shoes

Hope this helps!


----------

